
A conversation with a physician on the coronavirus front lines - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/one-doctor-prepares-coronavirus/608068
======
blendo
Foer: Doctor, can you help resolve a question that has emerged in my household
today? My family was talking about going on a hike or walk with another
family. Is there a way to do that safely, or should that all just be shut down
right now?

Horn: I think outdoor space … I think being outside will be really crucial
through this period of time—getting fresh air, getting exercise. I think that
even in that context, I would advise that people still try to stay three to
six feet away from each other, and certainly don’t do an activity like that if
they have even a mild cough or cold.

